# location, location, location



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning ladies,

So last night I was on shift at work in A&E and thought I'd have a walk to find the andrology unit ready to take hubbys sperm next week. 

I had never noticed before but the location of the unit is really bad. I had to walk past a ward for pregnant patients with complications, the induction unit, department for New born hearing, infant feeding cafe, neonatal unit and the fertility clinic all before I finally came to andrology. All over the walls are educational posters with pictures of babies and New mums looking happy. 

It didn't bother me too much but I'm sure it would really upset some people. 

Just thought it was really insensitive.

Xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I think its a problem throughout all NHS hospitals, they usually put miscarrying women in the same place as happily pregnant women, there doesn't ever seem to be any thought behind how some of these women and their partners would feel. Another beef is early pregnancy units and the fact most are only open for a few hours in the morning, and you can only get a GP referral to attend, not many open at weekends as if women only miscarry or bleed between the hours of 8:30 - 12pm Monday to Friday!


----------



## KEH (Jul 22, 2014)

The same thought occurred to me too a few weeks back. In the hospital I work at the Early Pregnancy Unit is right next to the Children's outpatient clinic- a room full of colour, activities, toys and games. Very bad planning indeed  


K


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Agreed.  We had to wait in a room full of pregnant ladies and young children when waiting for a scan to confirm our mc.  They did at least let us leave through a different door.


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

hear hear.

So sorry to read this happens with MC

It got me really quite distressed when I was going for Infertility investigations that I was sat amongst pregnant women waiting for scans etc. 

It was like a Bullseye moment when they wheeled out the caravan / speedboat etc and said "look at what you could have won". 

It just said it all - that if the healthcare professionals just don't see mental impact of Infertility (and sometimes are downright rude about the mental impact) - how can anyone else?

L x


----------

